# Postprocedural status V45.89 Question



## dwilliams73 (Sep 20, 2012)

The ICD-9 DEF of the code V45.89 is "other postprocedural status" other - 
I am conducting a coding audit. I have two seperate op-notes both for knee arthroscopy. In both files, it is noted the patient had a previous (no specific date) procedure on the same knee. Is it appropriate to assign V45.89? 

Any guidance on the appropriate use of V45.89 is appreciated.


----------

